# 1989 Nissan 200sx S13 import



## djcorel (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi everyone :thumbup: 

I have a Nissan 200sx which is great but have a couple of problems with it. It is the CA18DET enigine. After adding a pipper cross induction kit, de-cat, Forge dump value, new intercooler senor, Remus exhaust, I got 246bhp great!!! but the fuel is really bad. It will do about 45 miles to £20 worth of pertrol  . I have friends that have much more bhp than that and get about 170 miles to £20 in fuel. Any ideas please......


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

huh. move to america cheaper gas. lol


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Leak Or Misfire thats what i can think of.


----------



## djcorel (Jul 17, 2005)

*Turbo*

OK, there is no leak and no misfire, But the exhaust gas senor is not there will try to replace it.

Do you know how to turn up the turbo boost, the turbo is only putting out 10PSI on a hard boost!

Have been told from nissan that it will go up to 18PSI with no problems.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

if its the stock t25, Mike Kojima tells us that 12 psi is your max before you start chopping air (little turbos spin really fast)

and if you dont already have a boost controller on there, it should be staying at around 6 psi too (im not saying thats a reccomendation or anythign, thats what stock boost is) if you *dont* have a controller, then youve got boost creep 


to check if you have a manual boost controller:
look under the hood for something with hoses and a big knob or dial somewhere around the turbo area (i was surprised when i found out my silvia had one)




djcorel said:


> OK, there is no leak and no misfire, But the exhaust gas senor is not there will try to replace it.
> 
> Do you know how to turn up the turbo boost, the turbo is only putting out 10PSI on a hard boost!
> 
> Have been told from nissan that it will go up to 18PSI with no problems.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You have too much fuel. Get an ECU retune or an AFC on the dyno.


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

djcorel said:


> OK, there is no leak and no misfire, But the exhaust gas senor is not there will try to replace it.
> 
> Do you know how to turn up the turbo boost, the turbo is only putting out 10PSI on a hard boost!
> 
> Have been told from nissan that it will go up to 18PSI with no problems.


by the exhaust gas sensor do you mean the oxygen sensor? If that isn't connected, missing or not working the engine will basically run in a "safe" mode and run rich. That might be the reason your using so much gas. If I am completly off topic here sorry. Just trying to help. Good luck .....Nick~


----------



## jdm_rs13 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nik33615 said:


> by the exhaust gas sensor do you mean the oxygen sensor? If that isn't connected, missing or not working the engine will basically run in a "safe" mode and run rich. That might be the reason your using so much gas. If I am completly off topic here sorry. Just trying to help. Good luck .....Nick~


exhaust gas sensor and oxygen sensor are not the same. i think the exhaust gas sensor on his car is located at the catalytic converter. it's there to read how hot the exhaust gas is.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can cut the exhaust temp sensor off, it doesnt do much


----------



## djcorel (Jul 17, 2005)

*200sx*



jdm_rs13 said:


> exhaust gas sensor and oxygen sensor are not the same. i think the exhaust gas sensor on his car is located at the catalytic converter. it's there to read how hot the exhaust gas is.


Hi, Seeing that you where so helpful, heres another one for you. The Gas senor is now fitted and working... But if the engine is running at the right timing it will lose power, the turbo will gutter. If I advance the timing performance will pick nice and smooth but i loose turbo boost. To get the car to perform I need to advance the timing by about 12 degrees... 

Any ideas?


----------

